# Tape for rosin paper



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Planning to cover a hardwood floor in a bedroom with 3' rosin paper that must be taped down. The 3M selector guide suggests 2080EL delicate, 60 day removal time. The removal time is great but will this delicate product hold under some foot traffic or is there something better??

I've seen pictures where rosin paper was used with blue tape just don't know what they are using. :sad:


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

2080 or yellow Frog is the safest bet for taping directly to the floor. Any tape with higher adhesion, the risk of damage goes up. It will hold fine as long as the floor is clean and free of dust or cleaner residue. One trick is to use the delicate where your taping to the actual floor, and use a higher adhesion tape (like regular white masking tape) for paper to paper taping. You can also reinforce the joints between the delicate and the paper with regular tape, delicate surface tape won't hardly stick to itself at all. 

Here's a tip that has saved my skin a few times. Depending on the condition and finish of the hardwood, sometimes even delicate surface tape will damage it. When it's time to remove the tape, start slowly and watch closely for any lifting of the finish. If it looks like it's going to damage it at all, take a hair dryer or heat gun on low setting and warm the tape before removing it. Warming it up helps the adhesive let go and can prevent damage that would otherwise occur.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

I get it, use regular masking tape for overlapping. Good suggestion there!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes I have seen blue tape left on too long lift the finish.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> 2080 or yellow Frog is the safest bet for taping directly to the floor. Any tape with higher adhesion, the risk of damage goes up. It will hold fine as long as the floor is clean and free of dust or cleaner residue. One trick is to use the delicate where your taping to the actual floor, and use a higher adhesion tape (like regular white masking tape) for paper to paper taping. You can also reinforce the joints between the delicate and the paper with regular tape, delicate surface tape won't hardly stick to itself at all.
> 
> Here's a tip that has saved my skin a few times. Depending on the condition and finish of the hardwood, sometimes even delicate surface tape will damage it. When it's time to remove the tape, start slowly and watch closely for any lifting of the finish. If it looks like it's going to damage it at all, take a hair dryer or heat gun on low setting and warm the tape before removing it. Warming it up helps the adhesive let go and can prevent damage that would otherwise occur.


 oh, the lessons we learn the hard way


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check the red rosin for bleed-through when wet from boots, may stain the hardwood with the red #7 dye or ? Locally, all the rosin stains, the brown kraft paper doesn't.

Gary


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> 2080 or yellow Frog is the safest bet for taping directly to the floor. Any tape with higher adhesion, the risk of damage goes up. It will hold fine as long as the floor is clean and free of dust or cleaner residue. One trick is to use the delicate where your taping to the actual floor, and use a higher adhesion tape (like regular white masking tape) for paper to paper taping. You can also reinforce the joints between the delicate and the paper with regular tape, delicate surface tape won't hardly stick to itself at all.
> 
> Here's a tip that has saved my skin a few times. Depending on the condition and finish of the hardwood, sometimes even delicate surface tape will damage it. When it's time to remove the tape, start slowly and watch closely for any lifting of the finish. If it looks like it's going to damage it at all, take a hair dryer or heat gun on low setting and warm the tape before removing it. Warming it up helps the adhesive let go and can prevent damage that would otherwise occur.


I used the 3M 2080 to hold the rosin to the floor and regular masking tape on the overlaps. I removed all the shoe molding but the surface isn't smooth. Almost looks like they finished the floor after the molding was installed. Due to this the 2080 isn't sticking well but the rosin paper hasn't moved under foot traffic yet so far but I'm not done laying the paper down. I may have to redo those areas with regular masking tape.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are doing....but I don't go the rosin paper route much anymore. RAM board is pretty cheap, won't bleed through, paint won't go through, big heavy stuff won't dent whatever is underneath. and lowes has a "homeowner" version that is a bit easier to use and less expensive than the contractor stuff, just don't drop a crowbar end first off of a six foot ladder. (Yes, ha it at volunteer a couple of months ago, just a small mark on the ram board). Ron


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

ront02769 said:


> I'm not sure what you are doing....but I don't go the rosin paper route much anymore. RAM board is pretty cheap, won't bleed through, paint won't go through, big heavy stuff won't dent whatever is underneath. and lowes has a "homeowner" version that is a bit easier to use and less expensive than the contractor stuff, just don't drop a crowbar end first off of a six foot ladder. (Yes, ha it at volunteer a couple of months ago, just a small mark on the ram board). Ron


Never heard of RAM board before but it's not too late to change just a loss of tape. I see they have RAM board tape as well but a caution not to use on finished floors. The tape is used on butted seams but what about the outside perimeters? Even if you let it float without the perimeter being taped there's going to be some exposed finished flooring.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

wptski said:


> Never heard of RAM board before but it's not too late to change just a loss of tape. I see they have RAM board tape as well but a caution not to use on finished floors. The tape is used on butted seams but what about the outside perimeters? Even if you let it float without the perimeter being taped there's going to be some exposed finished flooring.



https://www.google.com/search?q=ram...q=ram+board&tbm=shop&spd=15651007825089010269

seems a little pricey, but replacing a nice hardwood floor is too!


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

Only one video from New Zealand where the guy using a orange colored tape on the seams and edges right on the flooring. Looks good and strong but I still question the taping method. No matter what covering I'd use, I still have a problem with delicate tape in my situation.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yodaman said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ram...q=ram+board&tbm=shop&spd=15651007825089010269
> 
> seems a little pricey, but replacing a nice hardwood floor is too!


Yes but it can be used over and over again not just once.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Yes but it can be used over and over again not just once.


Yeah but not every job is the same size and for a DIY, you must store the RAM board somewhere too.


----------

